# done research but I need help with purchasing HVLP set-up, latex work mostly



## jordanski (Dec 24, 2006)

Hey guys,

Been lurkin' for a while, love the site! You crack me up.

I'm a master brush cutter, lot of exp. with full restorations on the old houses, know my prep and chemistry pretty well, and I do strictly old school brush and roll on my exteriors. I work in seattle.

I need to get a HVLP set-up for a big interior trim job, there's no flooring in yet and all windows-fixtures etc. will be replaced so for once I can spray with virtually no masking or taping. A lot of casings and a long stairwell with lots of stiles. So this job will justify me investing in a new toy.

My needs:
I don't really do fine finish (cabinets, lacquers etc.) so I'm figuring my set-up will be used in the future for 90% thick latex paint work, mostly doors, cabinets, int. trim, and the occasional hassle spot on exteriors (wire clusters, messes of pipe, etc.)

I think I need a 4 cycle turbine with a high hours/day duty rating (6 would be ideal), a convertable gun that has the spray/air flow adjustments, and I don't want to spend a ton on it as I won't use it super often. I'm thinking $700-900 would be ideal.

The Fujis look badass but are really pricey, and the Turbinaire 1245 looks about perfect but is around $900-1000. Looked at other stuff but man I'm lost with so much information out there on the net. There's also much cheaper kits but I wouldn't risk it without a reliable super recommendation, I generally try to buy mid-high end gear when I can but I just can't drop $1200-1500 on a sprayer this time of year.
Anybody out there using HVLP for the same reasons as me can give me some experience based info? Internet research has got me lost, help!

thanks in advance dudes.
jordan


----------



## Brushslingers (Jul 28, 2006)

I think people that spend alot on a tool they may use once a year are tossing money out the door... just send it to me instead.  Sounds like, you are looking for a 3 gallon pot sprayer with a 10 gallon or more air compressor... really, no need to invest butloads into a full blown HVLP unit if you are using it part time... those things are meant for industrial and furniture shops. Sorry, but i've seen enough posts on this subject and those are my thoughts.


----------



## Rich Wozny (Aug 18, 2005)

jordanski said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Been lurkin' for a while, love the site! You crack me up.
> 
> ...


If your not sure, just blow it through your nose...


----------



## paintr56 (Feb 4, 2005)

jordanski said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Been lurkin' for a while, love the site! You crack me up.
> 
> ...


I would use an airless for thick latex paint. Look at the titan 440i with the right tip it does a nice job on trim. I have a titan ts 50 hvlp I use it for clear finishes, and some oil finishes. I have not had much sucess with latex maybe with a pressure pot.


Jim Bunton


----------



## toddcla2002 (Apr 25, 2005)

You should look into the Spraytech Air Assisted Airless. Tell me what you think. Also you should maybe charge more so you can get some better gear.

~todd


----------



## painterofeveryt (Apr 8, 2005)

for once this mans case sounds like a great use for an hvlp,you may wanna look at apollo sprayers google em and see wht you think ,my 2 cents.


----------



## Traditions (Aug 22, 2006)

I spray all my trim with an airless. I can get an awesome finish. However, it is with lots of practice and experience. I have had trouble spraying thick latex through an hvlp. I am looking into investing in the spraytech aircoat air assissted airless. The only reason i like it is that it seems to be able to give me more control over the product. Sometimes with an airless it is hard to feather corners of door jambs and other intricate spots without getting a couple of runs. It is supposed to create less overspray as well. However, I don't think the overspray will be non existant. Just my opinion. If you already have an airless I would give it a shot.


----------



## Workaholic (Feb 3, 2007)

Traditions said:


> I spray all my trim with an airless. I can get an awesome finish. However, it is with lots of practice and experience. I have had trouble spraying thick latex through an hvlp. I am looking into investing in the spraytech aircoat air assissted airless. The only reason i like it is that it seems to be able to give me more control over the product. Sometimes with an airless it is hard to feather corners of door jambs and other intricate spots without getting a couple of runs. It is supposed to create less overspray as well. However, I don't think the overspray will be non existant. Just my opinion. If you already have an airless I would give it a shot.


I agree with this as well.
The thing with an airless is a few light coats are better than 1 heavy coat for jambs that is, doors with the grain in them i lay them on heavy with no problems. 
We had a hvlp for a while and to spray latex it had to be so thin. It could spray oil without much problem. Have never had the chance to use an air assisted airless so i can not comment much on them. 
Also what Brushslinger said about the compressor and pot sounds like another good option. 
Good luck let us know how it worked out.


----------



## donb1959 (Dec 9, 2004)

I own a CS 10,000 it will spray latex, if thinned properly. I spray most oil throgh mine doing cabinet refinishing.


----------



## jordanski (Dec 24, 2006)

*talked out of it, airless*

Just a follow up that may help others.

Been pretty much talked out of HVLP as I won't be spraying any 18 wheelers anytime. Talked to half a dozen guys, combed the net, and listened to you all, too little bang for the buck and I'm nice with the brushes so it doesn't really seem that much faster. Seems like mastering airless or air-assisted for dental work and such is the way to go. 

I looked into pressure pot systems, but it appears you need a compressor the size of an outhouse to keep up that type of CFM constantly, doesn't appear to make sense outside of a dedicated workshop situation to me.

I vote for a sprayer sticky, with pros and cons for each type, I could see that benefiting a ton of people.

Thanks for the help guys. I could buy a back up truck for the price of a pro level HVLP setup, I think you're right, I'd use it less than my rotozip.

peace,
jordan


----------

